# Please ID these plants



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Please help me ID this plant. Thanks!
#1








#2








#3


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

All are peperomias--give me a bit and I'll try to narrow down the specific names. If you're in a hurry, the posse on the peperomia thread can do this easy.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

I think the first one is Peperomia perciliata, but i don't know the other two.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

the last one may be peperomia glabella


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Actually, I think #3 may be the plant we know as _Peperomia cf. eburnea_ (cf. literally means "compare to;" cf. is used in taxonomy to describe an organism when they can't quite nail it.)

It is not _P. glabella_, which has a bit more oval leaf. See PEPEROMIA.NET


----------

